# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Aroids

## BonnieLorraine

Since Bill asked, I figured this might make kind of a longish thread and was better off having its own topic. I typed up a list the other week of all the aroids I was working with, I think it's around 25-30ish? I could always dig for it I suppose heh. If anyone has any questions on size or terrarium suitability, ask away  :Smile: 

Monstera karsteniana, this is just a pic of one of my cuttings, the plant is kind of growing all over a grow out tank at the moment and not very pretty, but I'll be mounting it to a moss pole and putting it in the greenhouse soon. Leaves get about 5"-6", makes a great med to large terrarium plant.



Philodendron 'Silver Streak', a medium sized vining Philo, leaves 5"-7", great for a larger terrarium and super pretty.



Syngonium macrophyllum, just found this gem last week shoved in the back of someones greenhouse, and just found the ID for it two days ago while searching online. This guy can get huge in it's mature form, but in the juvenile form stays pretty manageable for a larger terrarium (the 10 yr old "mother" plant of this was three feet tall)



Philodendron lanceatum, found this guy last week too, another vining philo with the max size leaf shown in the pic, seems to have a lot of promise as a larger terrarium plant.



Geogenanthus undatus, have one of these planted in a 12x12x18, can be kept small with pruning, otherwise gets to medium sized houseplant size



Rhaphidophora pachyphylla, a popular small shingler



A Philodendron from Ecuador, a great tiny species


Syngonium erythrophyllum collected near Llano Cartii Road, a medium sized vining species


Philodendron Panama, one of two species with flat petioles listed as Panama, this has smaller, rounder leaves and is more trailing, the other has more lance shaped leaves and is a climber



Rhaphidophora I believe hayi, a medium sized shingler

----------

deranged chipmunk, Mentat

----------


## BonnieLorraine

To the right, the other species of Philodendron Panama, to the left is Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy' and in the front is Syngonium rayii, all great small terrarium species



Rhaphidophora celatocaulis, a large shingler species



A good shot of Rhaphidophora hayi growing up the back, Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy' growing up the twisted vine, and Philodendron Ecuador in the foreground.



Rhaphidophora hayi on the left and Rhaphidophora cryptantha on the right 



Syngonium rayii, not the best shot though

----------


## bill

love the philos Bonnie!! in the pic of the syngonium erythrophyllum, what's the syngonium in the upper right corner? and when will you have some available. Rhaphidophora pachyphylla is probably my most favorite mini i have in my vivs.

----------


## bill

i know it's not an aroid, but i'm glad to see i'm not the only one who grows hydrocotyle sp. in their vivs.  :Smile:

----------


## BonnieLorraine

I couldn't find pics of everything, but I plan on taking more in about two weeks when the greenhouse swamp cooler is up and running again and I can start moving things out. I'm thinking of actually designating my smaller greenhouse to all aroids, since I don't want to have to keep it as warm in the winter as the large greenhouse. Here's my list of what I'm working with.

Anthurium polyschistum
Anthurium radicans
Anthurium scandens
Epipremnum Cebu Blue
Geogenanthus undatus
Marcgrevia rectifolia
Marcgrevia 'Suriname'
Monstera dubia
Monstera karsteniana 
Monstera obliqua
Monstera siltepecana
Philodendron bipennifolium
Philodendron 'Brazil'
Philodendron 'Burle Marx Fantasy'
Philodendron cf. inaequilaterum
Philodendron ecuador
Philodendron grazeliae
Philodendron 'Lemon Lime'
Philodendron 'McColley's Finale'
Philodendron scandens 'Micans'
Philodendron 'Silver Streak'
Philodendron 'Silver Sword'
Philodendron sp. 'Panama' 1 and 2
Philodendron squamiferum
Philodendron tripartitum
Rhaphidophora celatocaulis/korthalsii
Rhaphidophora cryptantha
Rhaphidophora hayi
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Scindapsis pictus
Scindapsis pictus 'Silver Sheen'
Syngonium erythrophyllum
Syngonium rayii

----------


## bill

quite an impressive list  :Smile:  when i get my 125 up and running again, you'll be getting a lot of pm's from me....lol

----------


## BonnieLorraine

It looks like the Philodendron Panama, unless you're looking at something else in that pic. That was taken at my old house, trying to remember what the heck I had on that table lol, things have been moved around quite a bit since then. I should have some cool new stuff this summer, not terrarium suitable, but my friend has some 15 gallon Philo's he's had for 15 years that he said are time to pass on, all un ID'd stuff from the San Francisco botanical garden. Those will be going in a shade house, and I'll make sure to take pics  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Thank you for informative thread Bonnie!  Must resist desire to set-up a vivarium; but will contact you if fail  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Thank you Carlos  :Smile:  I may have to do some more of these, I have some great subjects for terrarium fern and terrarium peperomia threads, I'll wait until I get better pictures though.

----------

